# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Emra cunash

## StormAngel

Me duheshin ca emra cunash.
Nqs dini ndonje qe ju pelqen, lenja ketu. :ngerdheshje: 
Le mos jene emra per t'u tallur, vetem do humbni kohen tuaj.

Ju falemnderit

----------


## strano

un e kam volti.. ama emra te bukur jan

Tomi
Gersi
Redi

kaq mduken te bukur, mbase ka edhe me qe sme vijn ne menje, per momentin kaq po me kujtohen.

----------


## derjansi

Arber
Kreshnik
Gjergj

----------


## sLimShady

Toni
Aldi


Stormo ke bo sherr  kaq heret bro ? :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

Stormo , sna the cfare emri kerkon .. shqiptare apo i huaj ?

----------


## StormAngel

Shqipetare moj, shqipetare.
Tani per tani. Ne mos gjetshim te atille, do kerkojme dhe te huaj, nuk eshte problem.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Ok pra shqiptare .

Denis
Daniel
Arenc
Blendi

Kaq,ndonese nuk jane dhe shume shqiptare por te pakten spellimi eshte shqip .lol
Urime urime dhe njehere.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ok pra shqiptare .
> 
> Denis
> Daniel
> Arenc
> Blendi
> 
> Kaq,ndonese nuk jane dhe shume shqiptare por te pakten spellimi eshte shqip .lol
> Urime urime dhe njehere.


Te gjithe shqiptare i ke...lol

mire qe s'ke vene dhe emrin shqiptar,

Leonsio nga skllavia Izaura.

emra per Stormin,

Bardh,

Enea,

Agim,

Fatos,

Favius

----------


## Sy_Bukuri

Edi
Besian
Eri
Eni
Eli
Ervi
Ergys


Kto Me Vijne Ne Mend

----------


## ChuChu

emri Fatos kam degjuar qe eshte futur ne listen e zeze, nuk lejohet me ne Shqiperi.  :ngerdheshje: 

Xhuxhi kjo firma jote....cilat jane keta shqiptaret e bukur? A shkodrane a gjirokastrite do jene patjeter.


Emra: Gjergj, Ilir, Oltion, Eno, Ervin, Sokol, Klejdi, Orges - s'me kujtohet ndonje shok tjeter shqipe.

----------


## StormAngel

> *Favius*


 :ngerdheshje: 
Po ky c`ne? 
lol

----------


## acparma

Lennie
George
Curly
Horatio
Edvin

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EDUARDI

Storm Vlla
Te Uroj Te Gjesh Nje Emer Te Hajrit 

Se Ktu Ka Nga Ata Qe Ven Emra Me Kalu Oren Ose Me U Tall
Un Spo Vendos Emra Mbasi Ka Shume Te Tjere Por Ti Do Vendosesh Per Nje Qe Ja Vlen

Un Te Uroj Ta Gjesh Nje Emer Te Bukur

Me Respekt .............. E ..........

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PaToSaRaK

*Shefqet
Bexhet
Neshet
Rushit
Kadri
Bedri
Ylmi
Jashar
Mazllem
Shaqo
Shabe

Mjaftojne besoj*

----------


## episodestory

*Ju lutem mos postoni emra kafshesh!

Faleminderit per mirekuptimin. Pa ofeza.*

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Erdal
Arlind
Alban 
Leonard 

Kaq po me kujtohen*

----------


## Antipatrea

Skerdilajd
Genti
Taulant
Enkelejd

----------


## King_Arthur

Luard 
Dorel 
Arber 
Ilir
Juxhin

----------


## Pasiqe

Erti
Julian
Eljo
Ani
Andi
Marin
Edi



IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, ishalla s'na njef ndonjeri me gjithe keto emra qe vura une  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S.  Scorpionso, Juxhin nuk eshte emer shqiptar po i shqiptarizuar.  Ne fakt eshte Eugene :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

RINOR
BERAT
LIRIDON
EGZON
RRONI
DRILON
BLEDAR
IDEAL
SHPETIM
FLORIN
PETRIT
FATMIR
KUJTIM

ME SA DUKET NDOSHTA KETO JANE EMRA SHQIPETARE NEJSE, NESE DUASH AKOMA DO TE JAP SA TE DUASH EMER SHQIPETARI.



Tani nuk njihen se cka jane shqipetaret me cfare do emri italian arab gjermon apo amerikan ne shqipetaret kemi emra te bukura dhe nuk na duhen emra qenesh. p.sh. xheku.xhoni.tobi.redi e te tjera.

----------

